# Euro 2014



## yulian (Aug 1, 2013)

Where is Euro 2014 going to be? and when?


----------



## TMOY (Aug 1, 2013)

In Europe, and in 2014. At least I think so.


----------



## Username (Aug 1, 2013)

Yeah I agree with TMOY


----------



## ottozing (Aug 1, 2013)

TMOY said:


> In Europe, and in 2014. At least I think so.



omg you're leaking information -____-


----------



## Sebastien (Aug 1, 2013)

Damn Francois, that was confidential information I gave you in private! -_-


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 1, 2013)

TMOY said:


> In Europe, and in 2014. At least I think so.



Thanks, I'll book flights


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 1, 2013)

Nothing has been decided yet, but my info points to Denmark


----------



## hcfong (Aug 1, 2013)

Yeah, I know the Danish speedcubing community is keen to host it. I certainly hope so. They know how to organise competitions there.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 1, 2013)

mi idea would be 
brussles belgium 
eindhoven netherlands 
rome itally 
or dortmund germany 
BTW if it will be in denmark what city?


----------



## Username (Aug 1, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> mi idea would be
> brussles belgium
> eindhoven netherlands
> rome itally
> ...



Nothing is fully planned yet.... You are asking this too much


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 1, 2013)

Username said:


> Nothing is fully planned yet.... You are asking this too much




i just say what WCA COULD do i am not asking to do in one of these places i just give ideas WCA can do what they want everythin is up to them


----------



## arcio1 (Aug 1, 2013)

Every country without Euro (currency) would be good


----------



## Goosly (Aug 1, 2013)

It's not about what the WCA would think is a good place, it's about having a good location and a good (local) team to organize such a huge competition. I don't think Brussels can offer that


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 1, 2013)

Goosly said:


> It's not about what the WCA would think is a good place, it's about having a good location and a good (local) team to organize such a huge competition. I don't think Brussels can offer that



i believe u becuase its in brussel en u are from belgium


----------



## Username (Aug 1, 2013)

I would personally love to have it here in Finland, but I don't see that happening in the near of far future


----------



## Ronxu (Aug 1, 2013)

Username said:


> I would personally love to have it here in Finland, but I don't see that happening in the near of far future



Denmark is close enough.


----------



## Username (Aug 1, 2013)

Ronxu said:


> Denmark is close enough.



Yes


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 1, 2013)

Username said:


> I would personally love to have it here in Finland, but I don't see that happening in the near of far future


Please list 3 people from Finland that have enough organising experience.



Goosly said:


> It's not about what the WCA would think is a good place, it's about having a good location and a good (local) team to organize such a huge competition. I don't think Brussels can offer that


Brussels sounds possible to me. Cheap local airport, close to MANY experienced organisers, lots of possible venues.

But let's stop guessing and just tell the OP: We don't know yet, keep an eye out for the WCA-site


----------



## Goosly (Aug 1, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> close to MANY experienced organisers



Depends on your definition of "close"


----------



## Username (Aug 1, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> Please list 3 people from Finland that have enough organising experience.




That's why I said it will probably never happen


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 1, 2013)

Goosly said:


> Depends on your definition of "close"


"would I drive there for a bootiecall" (ancient history of course, those were my wild times)


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Aug 1, 2013)

If you think about it the different countries in europe are really close to each other, flights to big cities and capitals are quite cheap (with low-cost flights and planning it with a lot of time) and Europe is also a place full of really beautiful countries so anywhere it is I will be there because it's the best way to know different countries and it's people.
Do not really worry about where because it's always an interesting city or country and we're close to each other.


----------



## DavidCubie (Aug 1, 2013)

I hope it will be in Hungary.


----------



## Geert (Aug 1, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> "would I drive there for a bootiecall" (ancient history of course, those were my wild times)



wild times indeed


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 1, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> "would I drive there for a bootiecall" (ancient history of course, those were my wild times)



Still leaves a lot of variables IMO but I like the concept.


----------



## Ewks (Aug 1, 2013)

I love how these threads always start the same way. I couldn't quickly find this portion of the Euro 2012 and Euro 2010 threads (probably deleted by mods later) but I do remember reading almost excactly same posts in those threads too.


----------



## Ollie (Aug 1, 2013)

<3 Denmark


----------



## hcfong (Aug 1, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> mi idea would be
> brussles belgium
> eindhoven netherlands
> rome itally
> ...



Previous European Championships were always announced around April/May and took place in October/November of the same year. As people have said, nothing is decided yet, but I think I can confidently say that it won't be Eindhoven. The most probable at the moment is Denmark. I've heard they already have a venue where competitors can sleep overnight.


----------



## Zoé (Aug 1, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> Still leaves a lot of variables IMO but I like the concept.


Roughly 150km then 



hcfong said:


> I've heard they already have a venue where competitors can sleep overnight.


I don't think they could organize euro in denmark if that wasn't the case... the price for a hostel/hotel room there is too damn high! x)


----------



## lordblendi (Aug 1, 2013)

DavidCubie said:


> I hope it will be in Hungary.


With the same organizers like last time? Not a good idea...


----------



## rowehessler (Aug 1, 2013)

DENMARK


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Aug 1, 2013)

rowehessler said:


> DENMARK



Hey it's Rowe Hessler.... Hi Rowe Hessler

Denmark's not too far from me compared to other potential locations.
Hopefully I'm fast enough to warrant going by 2014.


----------



## CubeRoots (Aug 1, 2013)

idc where it is as long as it's not UK. I'm definitely going.


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Aug 2, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> idc where it is as long as it's not UK. I'm definitely going.



Waita minute. Laurence, don't you live in the UK? If it was in the UK wouldn't you still go?


----------



## Stefan (Aug 2, 2013)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> If it was in the UK wouldn't you still go?



What part of _"I'm definitely going"_ is unclear?


----------



## CubeRoots (Aug 2, 2013)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> Waita minute. Laurence, don't you live in the UK? If it was in the UK wouldn't you still go?



ofc i would! I never miss UK comps. But I would prefer not uk so I can have an excuse to travel


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Aug 8, 2013)

I would like Germany or London... or other city in Europe...
I'm definitely going too


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Aug 8, 2013)

Denmark is close enough to Sweden, that would be great


----------



## EMI (Aug 8, 2013)

MatejMuzatko said:


> I would like Germany or London... or other city in Europe...
> I'm definitely going too



I agree Germany is a great city


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 9, 2013)

rowehessler said:


> DENMARK


But not for cubing right?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Aug 11, 2013)

My vote goes to London, but then I am biased LOL


----------



## ottozing (Aug 11, 2013)

I want it in Canberra :^)


----------



## Mikel (Aug 11, 2013)

ottozing said:


> I want it in Canberra :^)


So both US Nats 2014 and Euro 2014 are going to be in Canberra?


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 11, 2013)

Haselt gogogogo


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Aug 13, 2013)

EMI said:


> I agree Germany is a great city



Argh, sorry, happens :-D


----------



## Gordon (Aug 13, 2013)

Switzerland would be something new


----------



## YddEd (Aug 13, 2013)

ottozing said:


> I want it in Canberra :^)


I want it in Sydney >:^)


----------



## superti (Aug 20, 2013)

In a beautiful german island.... "Mallorca" 

seriously, Amsterdam - Roma ...


----------



## ahmfast1 (Sep 11, 2013)

Turkey would be awesome, but at least i want to have a euro competition 2016 or 2018 in Turkey lol


----------



## KongShou (Sep 12, 2013)

Shenyang, china would be awesome

Or London
Or Leeds


----------

